# νοείται οίκοθεν, οίκοθεν νοείται = it is self-evident, it is understood (that)



## nickel (May 3, 2009)

Δεν περίμενα να βρω τη φράση σε σύγχρονο κείμενο, αλλά ένα ψάξιμο δείχνει ότι είναι σε αρκετά ευρεία χρήση. Η φράση σημαίνει «είναι αυτονόητο», «εννοείται». Εδώ είναι μια δεύτερη σημασία του «οίκοθεν», το «αφ’ εαυτού». Το ΛΝΕΓ ερμηνεύει το επίρρημα «αυτοπροαίρετα, αυτεπαγγέλτως» (με παράδειγμα «το δικαστήριο επελήφθη οίκοθεν της υποθέσεως») και για το *νοείται οίκοθεν* δίνει: είναι αυτονόητο, γίνεται κατανοητό αφ’ εαυτού: _νοείται οίκοθεν ότι οι υπογράψαντες τη σύμβαση οφείλουν να τηρούν τους όρους αυτής_.

Από διπλά κείμενα:
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?...,it,lt,lv,nl,pl,pt,sk,sv,&val=404392:cs&page=
It is understood that the countries [to which the Convention applies] reserve the right to make separately between themselves special agreements…
Οίκοθεν νοείται ότι αι χώραι [στις οποίες εφαρμόζεται η εν λόγω Σύμβαση] επιφυλάσσονται του δικαιώματος να προβούν μεταξύ των εις ειδικάς συμφωνίας

http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=CELEX:61996C0113:EN:HTML
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=CELEX:61996C0113:EL:HTML
and a third reference to it would be superfluous since it is self-evident.
οπότε η επανάληψή της για τρίτη φορά θα ήταν περιττή, αφού νοείται οίκοθεν.

Προσέξτε τη διαφορά στη σειρά. Στα νομικά κείμενα είναι παγιωμένη σχεδόν αυτή η έμφαση με το επίρρημα στην αρχή.


----------

